# Monday A.M. Surf Fishing Report - GOOD & BAD



## AgYak (Jun 29, 2004)

TODAY - SURFSIDE BEACH

My dad hit the surf at surfside beach this morning. He saw a group of birds on the 3rd bar so he hopped in the kayak, paddled out and proceeded to catch 30-40 trout on tops & plastics over the next 2 hours.

THAT'S THE GOOD....HERE'S THE BAD!!

The he paddled into the beach and the current had drifted him down the beach a couple of miles. He grabbed his paddle and rod and started the walk back to the truck. It took him an hour to get back to the truck and drive down to the spot. when he got there - HIS KAYAK HAD BEEN STOLEN!!!!

He talked to a guy with some surf rods just down the way who said a guy fitting the following description drove between him and his rods then over to the yak - loaded it up and drove off:

*DARK GREEN TRUCK*
*MALE - AGE 25-29*
*SHORT BLONDE HAIR*
*TATOOS ON HIS FRONT LEFT ARM*

As it turns out my dad had taken MY kayak today so PLEASE KEEP YOU EYES OPEN!!

*TARPON 140*
*CAMO COLOR*
*RUDDER*
*ANCHOR (CAMO COLORED ROPE)*
*GREEN BUCEES FISHBAG WITH LIMIT OF TROUT*
*SUPER-NICE GEL-PADDED SEAT*

If anyone hears something or sees a kayak like this at a pawn shop etc. would you PLEASE CONTACT ME at *832-642-4238*

Thanks, Tight Lines, and God Bless
Mike


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I dislike scumbags like this very much! Why do they have to steal from people? Complete *********! I hope you catch them, get all of you stuff back and they go to jail!


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

That sucks. I'll be in the lookout, too. 

I guess you should hide your yak in the dunes if you're in that situation??


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know much about Kayaking but I would have thought someone has fallen out of there Kayak and called 911. I'm just amazed at some people. Driving down the beach and low and behold there's a Kayak that dropped out of the sky juuuuuust for me. Jeeez

I deeply hope you get this back.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

What insanity! I hope you find your yak! I am glad your Dad caught some fish. What a bummer though.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Insanity would be leaving something as expensive as a kayak on the beach and walking away from it completely unattended. I could not imagine doing that with mine. Sorry to hear about the loss though, good luck finding it.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

big john o said:


> Insanity would be leaving something as expensive as a kayak on the beach and walking away from it completely unattended.


They ain't cheap!!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

is there any marking on the kayak to describe it from others, if i see it i would like to be able, to describe it to a point where there is no question about who it belongs tooo.....
i will look for it.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Last year, we were fishing the Surf right off Beach Drive and Crab Street and some moron tried to steal my friend's wife's camera in her beach bag. We caught him in the act and held him until Surfside PD got there (in about 90 seconds), who then arrested him and took him to jail. Im sorry to hear that the kayak got stolen but Surfside has a good police department and hopefully they will catch this thief. Very frustrating. We get out of Houston to avoid this kind of stuff and I can only hope that he gets caught. Rob


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Check Craigslist in a couple of days! Might show up there. Good luck!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

There's a scumbag born every minute......
Sorry someone stole your son's kayak.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Gluconda said:


> Check Craigslist in a couple of days! Might show up there. Good luck!


good idea gluconda. also, post OP on TKF web page. sorry and good luck finding, will keep my eyes open in crystal beach area.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

sorry to hear that, you can't leave anything to chance, they are just waiting for an opportunity, hope you find your yak


----------



## AgYak (Jun 29, 2004)

*KAYAK FOUND!!!*

I can't believe it!! My uncle was driving to his house in Lake Jackson and saw the yak hanging out the back of truck.

He called the police who met him over there. The guy said he thought it just happened to wash up on shore, but didn't "think" to call the coast guard or police. He did take the time to put the limit of trout on ice.

Unfortunately because there was not a police report filed before the recovery it may limit options for prosecution.

Either way I wanted to at least publicize who this guy is:

*CHAPMAN (last name)*
*316 Wisteria Lane*
*Lake Jackson, TX*

*BLACK Chevy Truck*
*License 80VZB7*

Thanks to everyone for the words of encouragement and wishes. I can't beleive we actually got it back!!

Tight Lines All!
Mike


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

TopKat said:


> Unfortunately because there was not a police report filed before the recovery it may limit options for prosecution.


That would suck!! Glad you put the a-hole's name on here. I hope he gets shamed big time. Hopefully his employer or miinister or someone hears about this.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow that is great news. Some one should find away to make this guy's life a living hell for stealing a kayak and fish. I'm open to suggestions. Nothing physical, just on going missery.


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

NO WAY! what are the chances!?!?!?! congratulations. the Man Upstairs must be giving back for something!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats you are one of the lucky ones i like ending like this


----------



## Last Call (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that is an awesome story. Glad you got your kayak back but wish legal repercussions could have been taken! Thanks for posting that


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, am I in luck! A yak just washed up on the beach with a stringer of trout already attached to it. Must be God's providence, officer. And, not even a thought/look for the poor soul that might have been separated from it. Well, thieves often receive a taste of their own medicine, eventually. Glad to see a happy ending. Find a phone nunber to go along with that address and post it!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Can you please post a photo of the low life, his vehicle, and house, please.

I want to be sure who NOT to park next to.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

WOW, thats AWESOME news!! Hopefully that scumbag will his *** handed to him in court!! Congrats on getting your yak back!! Say your thanks to the man in the sky!!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I hate hearing that. I am glad you got the yak back. I have a 135 Ride and I would be crushed if someone took it! What kind of baits were you using in the surf?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

what a complete lowlife.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

lesson learned don't leave expensive stuff unattended, I was fishing the mouth of the river at Boca Chica Beach when this man approached us to see if we had seen a chiuahua, he said he had been fishing at the cove when a truck stopped but didn't think nothing of it so when he gathered the dogs one was missing.


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am glad you got your yak back. 
That guy will get his in the end, they always do. 
Sounds like your dad had a good old time ruined, that is what sucks.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Always make a police report!!!!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

woo hoo! glad to hear you got it back. If he really thought it just "washed up" he would have been wondering where the fisherman was and called the coast guard or at least looked around a bit or asked the guy down the beach.

Oh and glad your dad got into the fish, that's awesome!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Mine got stolen from my home in Pirates I hope they catch your guy, atleast you have a description!


----------



## Lance D (Jul 4, 2007)

yakfishin said:


> Wow that is great news. Some one should find away to make this guy's life a living hell for stealing a kayak and fish. I'm open to suggestions. Nothing physical, just on going missery.


Visit his driveway late at night and remove the valve cores from the valve stems and put the caps back on to hold the air in the tires. Next morning when driving he will eventually have 4 caps pop off and have flats while on the road or 4 flats in the morning he cannot air up till he replaces the valve core.

Even if he has an air compressor he will not be able to put air in the tires because the core is what is needed to actuate the air flow valve on the end of the hose.

This works great, it has been done to me as a joke.


----------



## ssminnow355 (Oct 26, 2007)

You're a better man than me. If I found some s.o.b. that stole my kayak and I had his address.....?


----------

